# 2 pole 20 amp breaker question



## Kenny101 (Apr 10, 2011)

Dose that compine and equal 40 amps? 

I added a 240 volt plug for a welder. The welder was a 20 amp 230 volt.

I used a 2 pole 20 amp breaker. Did i put 40 amps on the welder and fry it. the welder isnt working but has not been used in over a year it my have a problem.

I ran 10 gauge wire. 2 hots and a neutral. I have power.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Not 40a, still just 20a. What kind of welder - what is the maker and model of the welder, is 20a enough? While it should ok at a lower amp settings on the welder, maybe not on higher settings. But it should still turn on - does not draw large power till you strike an arc. #10 wire you can use a 30a breaker. That's what I have my Millermatic 180 MIG running on. You have power you commented - 240v across the two hots, and 120v each hot to nuetral?


----------



## Kenny101 (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks... Ya i have 120 at each hot. It must be the welder. Its just a small lincoln electric. Its my buddies. we both assumed it was the welder im just double checking.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kenny101 said:


> Dose that compine and equal 40 amps?
> 
> I added a 240 volt plug for a welder. The welder was a 20 amp 230 volt.
> 
> ...


It's probably the wiring that's the issue.  The amperage size of the breaker is not what goes into the elecrical device, it's the cap at which the breaker shuts off if the current exceeds the breaker.
When you wire a breaker for a device, you see what amperage the device calls for and install that size breaker. A 10 guage wire would call for a 30 amp breaker, but that doesn't mean the welder can run on that amperage.
The plate on the welder, or the manual or the manufacturers web site will tell you the amperage requirements.
Unlikely a long layoff caused the welders problem. It's usually operator error.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You have 120 at each hot but what do you have hot to hot. You should have 240 volts. It is possible in some panels to install the breaker so that you don't get 240 but still get 120 on each hot.
Also you need to use a full size 240 volt breaker and not a mini or tandem breaker.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Take a picture of the breaker and post it.


----------



## Kenny101 (Apr 10, 2011)

I was using the wrong breaker.. I was using a 20 amp tandum breaker.I replaced it with two 20 amps.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Kenny101 said:


> I was using the wrong breaker.. I was using a 20 amp tandum breaker.I replaced it with two 20 amps.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


A 240 volt circuit requires a 2 pole breaker, or a handle tie.
2 20 amp breakers are not code compliant.


----------

